# Paketauswahl für einen LAMP-Server



## Xyr2 (12. Juli 2005)

Hallo liebe Community!

Ich habe mir aus ein paar alten Hardware-Komponenten einen durchaus als LAMP-Server verwendbaren Desktop zusammengebaut.
Auf diesen möchte ich jetz gerne einen LAMP-Server laufen lassen.
Als Betriebssystem wollte ich SuSE-Linux Professional 9.3 benutzen, welches ich schon besitze.

Nun mein Problem:
Mir ist schon klar, dass ich für einen LAMP-Server die KDE etc. nicht brauche. Ich habe jetzt erstmal auf "Minimal-System" umgestellt. Nun würde ich aber gerne wissen, welche Softwarepakete ein LAMP-Server denn benötigt? Ich habe bei Google und hier in der Suchfunktion nichts brauchbares finden können. Habt ihr vielleicht ein Tutorial dazu? Oder könnt ihr mir sagen welche Pakete ich brauche?
Ich wäre euch sehr dankbar dafür!

Ich danke schonmal im Vorraus!

MfG
Xyr


----------



## Dennis Wronka (12. Juli 2005)

Welche Programme, bzw. Libraries nach Installation eines Minimalsystems noch benoetigt werden findet man am einfachsten heraus indem man die Software die man im Endeffekt nutzen moechte selbst kompiliert.
Denn wenn was fehlt wird darauf hingewiesen.
Ausserdem kann man oft auch schon mittels *./configure --help* feststellen welche Programme/Libraries von der zu installierenden Software benoetigt oder optional genutzt werden.


----------



## Xyr2 (12. Juli 2005)

Erstmal danke für die schnelle Antwort!

Leider bin ich noch ziemlich neu im Linux gebiet, und deswegen habe ich mir auch erstmal den Homeserver zusammengebastelt, und mich nicht gleich an einen root gewagt.
Also vom kompilieren habe ich leider überhauptkeine Ahnung   

Ich finds auch komisch, dass auf http://www.apache.org nicht beschrieben wird, welche Pakete man braucht.

Wenn einer einen guten Link weiß, kann er mir das gerne posten , oder nochbesser wenn es jemand selber weiß 

Gruß Xyr


----------



## Dennis Wronka (12. Juli 2005)

Xyr2 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Leider bin ich noch ziemlich neu im Linux gebiet, und deswegen habe ich mir auch erstmal den Homeserver zusammengebastelt, und mich nicht gleich an einen root gewagt.
> Also vom kompilieren habe ich leider überhauptkeine Ahnung


Zum einen muss ich sagen: Lobenswert. Den Fehler mach leider viele.
Zum anderen muss ich aber fragen: Was hat der Root-Server mit dem kompilieren zu tun? Das kann man ja auch genauso gut, und auch noch risikoloser, auf dem Home-Server machen.



			
				Xyr2 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich finds auch komisch, dass auf http://www.apache.org nicht beschrieben wird, welche Pakete man braucht.


Der Apache ist meines Wissens nach recht genuegsam in Sachen Libraries. Da ist wohl mehr oder weniger alles was man so einbinden kann optional.

In der Regel ist bei einem Source-Paket eine Datei namens INSTALL dabei, worin beschrieben wird wie das Paket zu installieren ist.
Normalerweise kann man mit
./configure
make
make install
die meisten Programme/Libraries installieren.

Ein
./configure --help
zeigt die Optionen des Konfigurationsscripts an, dort kann man dann oft auch sehen welche Libraries das Programm gern haben moechte oder optional nutzen kann. (das kann man dort leider in der Regel nicht unterscheiden)

Ich rate eigentlich immer dazu gleich damit anzufangen Software selbst zu kompilieren, so hab ich das auch gemacht. Es ist garnicht so schwer wie man immer denkt; man muss sich nur trauen.


----------



## Xyr2 (12. Juli 2005)

reptiler hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Zum anderen muss ich aber fragen: Was hat der Root-Server mit dem kompilieren zu tun? Das kann man ja auch genauso gut, und auch noch risikoloser, auf dem Home-Server machen.



Hmm eigentlich aht das eine nichts mit dem anderen zu tun, ich habe nur auf deinen Vorschlag selber zu kompilieren damit geantwortet, dass ich es nicht kann 

Ich werd es einfach mal probieren, viel kapput machen kann ich ja nicht, habe jetz schon 3mal Linux neu installiert innerhalb von 10 stunden  

Falls ich irgendwann überhauptnicht mehr weiter komme, frage ich hier einfach wieder 

Danke für die Hilfe!

Gruß Xyr


----------



## Dennis Wronka (12. Juli 2005)

Nichts zu danken.

Viel Erfolg.

Bei Fragen meldest Du Dich dann einfach wieder.
Wie gesagt, ist alles garnicht so schwer.


----------



## Neurodeamon (12. Juli 2005)

Xyr2 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich habe mir aus ein paar alten Hardware-Komponenten einen durchaus als LAMP-Server verwendbaren Desktop zusammengebaut.


Für Suse ist mir leider kein gutes, bzw. keine guten Tutorials bekannt. Für einen Webserver würde ich eher Debian oder Gentoo Linux empfehlen. Das ist zwar etwas komplexer, aber wenn man damit fertig ist, kann man schon einiges vom System beherrschen. Für Debian gibt es massig Tutorials, was LAMP angeht - z. B. http://www.debianhowto.de
Und für Gentoo gibt es massenhaft Wiki-Beiträge für alle erdenklichen Themen, auch in Deutsch: http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Hauptseite

Suse ist meiner Meinung nach viel schwieriger als Rootserver abzusichern als die anderen Distributionen, weil Suse viele unnötige Softwarepakete/Dienste mit installiert.

Ein minimales Debian oder Gentoo System ist um einiges kleiner und sicherer zu halten.
Das Paketesystem von diesen beiden Distris sind genial einfach zu handhaben - bei Gentoo werden die Pakete jeweils neu kompiliert und alle nötigen Bibliotheken werden automatisch heruntergeladen, wahlweise kann man teilweise binäre Versionen herunterladen. Bei Debian ist es genau umgekehrt - hier liegt der schwerpunkt bei vorkompilierten, vorkonfigurierten Paketen, wahlweise kann man sich alle nötigen Quellpakete herunterladen und selbst kompilieren.


----------



## Xyr2 (13. Juli 2005)

Ich hatte auch eigentlich erst vor, Debian zu installieren, weil ich von vielen gehört habe es sei für einen Server besser, aber als ich es dann runterladen wollte, wusste ich nicht was ich da runterladen soll, weil es da so viel gab, deswegen hab ich SuSE genommen. Wenn mir jemand erklärt, was ich da runterladen soll, nehem ich gerne Debian 

Gruß Xyr


----------



## michel_tr (13. Juli 2005)

> Wenn mir jemand erklärt, was ich da runterladen soll, nehem ich gerne Debian


 Unter ftp://ftp.gwdg.de/pub/linux/debian/debian-cd/3.1_r0a/i386/iso-cd/ kannst du dir die CD Images von Debian (stable) herrunterladen. Wenn du alle Pakete haben willst musst du dir natürlich auch alle 14 CDs herrunterladen. Für einen normal Sterblichen reicht aber die erste auch aus 
 Alternativ gibt es noch die "netinst" CD. Wie der Name schon sagt, werden die Pakete die du installieren willst, direkt aus dem Internet geladen. 
  Vorteil: du musst nur ein 100MB image herrunterladen. 
  Nachteil: der PC braucht einen Zugang zum Internet.

  (Falls der oben genannte Server langsam ist, findest du hier alle anderen: http://www.debian.de/CD/http-ftp/#stable)


----------



## Xyr2 (13. Juli 2005)

Danke 

Habs jetzt soweit mit der NetInst CD installiert.

Gruß Xyr


----------

